

A conversation with Michael Arrington, TechCrunch   - drubio
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/10501

======
jganetsk
When are we going to see Paul Graham on the Charlie Rose show?

------
gruseom
Charlie Rose asks about Loopt at 10:30. That's got to be some kind of
milestone.

------
Jegschemesch
Charlie Rose: "Screw you, Mike!"

